# Fisher Curb Guards



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a set of curb guards off of an XV2. Great shape. Make offer-can ship on your dime. Thanks.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Have photos, how much use and how much?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

They are like new. Can snap a pic and text to u if u pm ur number. $50 but not sure how much to ship. Are you going to be in CT anytime soon?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2017)

Have you got rid of them yet. I live in CT and would love to get a set for my plow. I have the 10ft MC.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

pm was sent


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Do you still have them? if so I am interedted in some photo. Please email me or send me you contact info. Thanks, Bob


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Sold!


----------

